# what is my chickens breed



## lovemywhatwhat (May 12, 2017)

HELP!!! I bought this beautiful bird from a woman who sold me a cochin roo who said they where about 5 weeks old (will now be 7 weeks old). She said she thinks it might be an EE roo but I am not so sure and im not sure weather this chick is a hen or a roo someone help please.


----------



## Mother Hen (May 12, 2017)

I wish I could be of assistance to you but I'm afraid I'm not good at sexing chickens. I myself am just getting acquainted with them. Maybe someone else from this site will be able to assist you better than I but if I was to be a guessing person I would take a guess that you have an Easter egger roo


----------



## lovemywhatwhat (May 12, 2017)

@Mother Hen thank you that is what she said she thought it was but I have never had an Easter Egger and for some reason it is very protective of the cochin that we bought with it


----------



## aart (May 12, 2017)

I'd say its a cockerel...but I don't think it's a Cochin....
....looks gamebirdish, but maybe slim because young, but I'm not great on breeds.


----------



## Mother Hen (May 12, 2017)

Like I mentioned earlier let's see what a more experienced person says


----------



## Mother Hen (May 12, 2017)

My cousin who is more used to chickens says to look at it's feet, if it has a spur started then it's a roo and if no spur then it's a hen


----------



## lovemywhatwhat (May 12, 2017)

well looks like it is a rooster I could see the spurs starting to come through.


----------



## Pioneer Chicken (May 12, 2017)

Looks like a cockerel to me at that age. Definitely not an EE.  I'd say Silver Campine if the earlobes are white otherwise Egyptian Fayoumi.


----------



## Pioneer Chicken (May 12, 2017)

Welcome to BYH by the way!!


----------



## lovemywhatwhat (May 12, 2017)

@Pioneer Chicken thank you I will have a look and see about the earlobes .. And I am already loving BYH


----------



## Phage (May 12, 2017)

Looks like a roo if it is only 7 weeks old.
Also not the right shape to be a cochin.


----------



## lovemywhatwhat (May 12, 2017)

I new it wasn't a Cochin I got a Cochin with him that I know is a rooster that he is very protective of


----------



## aart (May 12, 2017)

Mother Hen said:


> My cousin who is more used to chickens says to look at it's feet, if it has a spur started then it's a roo and if no spur then it's a hen


All chicken have spur buds...so no good for determining gender on chicks.
Males don't start really growing out the spurs until at _least_ sexual maturity(4-5 months), 
they don't get significantly larger than a pullets until older than that.


----------



## ViolinPlayer123 (May 12, 2017)

Pioneer Chicken said:


> Welcome to BYH by the way!!


X2


----------



## wishing4wings (May 12, 2017)

I was thinking silver campine cockerel.  Didn't realize the fayoumi were so similar!


----------



## wynn4578 (May 15, 2017)

Your cousin is wrong hens can have spur buds as well. BTW it's a Silver Campine Rooster. interesting breed. They come in silver and gold. If you mix silver with gold you get a sex-link.


----------



## lovemywhatwhat (May 15, 2017)

@wynn4578 thank you for the info I think it is a beautiful bird. And very friendly wanted to get a mate for him might go for a gold..


----------



## wynn4578 (May 15, 2017)

No problem. I had some silver campines for awhile. They can be a little flighty but otherwise a really fun breed. I could be wrong but I think they are also the only chicken that the hen and the rooster feather out exactly the same. That being said I would wait until I was positive if it were hen or roo. They can look identical until they are almost fully mature.


----------



## lovemywhatwhat (May 16, 2017)

yea think I might wait for a crow or an egg to get the mate


----------

